# Leaving bucks with Mums.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

What age do you take bucks out?? I've been taking them out at 3-4 weeks (size dependent) but I would really like to leave them longer so thought I would ask.....


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I never remove them before 4 weeks, usually at 4.5 weeks old and never had any pregnancies doing this


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I always take them out at the age of 4,5 weeks and never had any problems too.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

so you reckon I'd be okay leaving them 'till 5 weeks??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think that's borderline, 4.5 weeks is fine, they are weaned by then and gain no extra benefit from staying longer.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

okay 4.5 weeks


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

bugger  we were going to leave the satins till 5 weeks- monday, but did notice a lot of the boys are allready quite well developed  ,so it will be done in the morning, just in case :!: 
learning all the time, your brill you lot :lol: :lol:


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

thanks for putting that up! as i had no idea when to take the bucks out but now i do


----------

